# [SD] eSwatini / Swaziland | road infrastructure • imigwaco yaseSwatini



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

by Pino


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

The oldest road in Swaziland, the MR1


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*More pics*





























Swaziland Government is currently improving the whole Road network. The MR3 from Oshoek(SD - SA border) to Lomahasha(SD - Mozambique border) will be a world class highway and currently has bypass section in our two major cities Manzini and Mbabane.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

The Mhlambanyatsi road back in the 1970s, Swaziland was undergoing a lot of changes since we had just got freedom. The then King Sobhuza II made a lot of efforts to industrialize the country. He encouraged the skilled English to stay and help in the industries and education sector, this significantly help improve Swaziland's economy. Seen in this picture is a man made forest which constituted one of the country's biggest exports and provided lots of jobs.










A rural road north of the country. Most unpaved rural roads are maintained and graded by the Ministry of Tinkhundla and Rural development which was under the deputy Prime Minister until the recent elections and has now been reestablished an independent portfolio.





























This is the North of Swaziland and it is VERY mountainous. Building a road in this country is many time more expensive than in South Africa, but the road system is being constantly improved.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

The MR3 highway


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR8 Between Nsoko and Lavumisa*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR8 Towards Lavumisa*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Google Map of Swazi Roads, MR8 is South East Swaziland*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR11 between Lavumisa and Nhlangano via Hluthi*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*More MR11*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR13 Toward Nhlangano, South West Swaziland*


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR9 The main road from Gege/Nhlangano (South West) to Manzini (Central Swaziland)*

Before Sidvokodvo, after Mkhondvo River, deep in Rural Country










Past Sidvokodvo, near Nhlambeni Inkhundla, towards Manzini










After Nhlambeni, near Ngwane Park, towards Manzini










After Ngwane Park Towards New Village, MR3 Highway connection:


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR9 in the Hlathikhulu Area*

Between Nhlangano(meeting place) and Hlathikhulu(big forest)










After Hlathikhu, before Mehlwabovu(red eyes) Mountain 










Between Hlathikhulu and Mehlwabovu










Descending Mehlwabovu, its steeper than it looks










After Mehlwabovu, down in the Mkhondvo river valley


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR9 between Nhlangano and South African Border in Mahamba*



















Nhlangano city limits


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

*MR8 Big Bend To Nsoko*

Big Bend Area:



















Past Big Bend, Ranching area, Lubombo Mountains on the left:



















At Nisela Safaris, A Game Park










After Nisela, Nsoko Sugar Cane Field once more










After Nsoko, rural hinterland all the way to Lavumisa


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR1 to Piggs Peak


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR1 at Ngwenya, connects to MR3


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR1 near Ngwenya/Malolotja/Hawane settlements


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR1 to Piggs Peak


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Manzini Bypass road at Nazarene area, Manzini


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR8 road Eastern Swaziland



















Near Matata Big Bend, sugar country


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR3 in Ngwenya from a distance


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Unknown road


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR4 Mankayane, Swaziland


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR103 at Mahlanya/Lobamba Lomdzala in 1971


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

MR19 Mhlambanyatsi/Usutu Forest


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Sugar Country, MR8 Road









Source Diriye​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

South Africa - Swaziland Border on 20th August,1972



















Source Ron Fischer​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Driving through Swaziland. 21st August,1972



















Source Ron Fischer
​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Sugar Country, East Swaziland



















Source Marko Aho​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

A rural community, school + settlements








​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Deepest darkest Swaziland









​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Mbabane Suburbs 








​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

A cyclist shedding those pounds, Manzini








​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Ezulwini Valley










​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Pigg's Peak Road








​


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Ngwenya - Malolotja settlements


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to request the mods to change the thread title to 

*[SD] Swaziland | road infrastructure 'dot' imigwaco yakaNgwane*

thanks


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

Mbabane Suburbs
MR3 snaking through Western Swaziland










Magdeburg

Maguga dam
MR1 bridge on the main road to Pigg's Peak










https://www.flickr.com/photos/michah/MiChaH​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

MR8 road in Eastern Swaziland (Sugar country)




























Melzen​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

MR7 road in the Lubombo region










mel de k​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

MR3 exiting Manzini










Melzen​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

MR3 road at Elangeni










varlamos
​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

Lobamba area June 2015










kait.mariutto​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

Swaziland June 2015










kait.mariuto​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

MR3 road to Mbabane










lisa sch.
​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

Various places in the heart of Swaziland

Between Hhelehhele and Manzini










In Manzini



















In the Malkerns Valley between Matsapha and Bhunya



















​


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

I would like to request the mods to change the thread title to 

*[SD] Swaziland | road infrastructure • imigwaco yaseSwatini*

thanks


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

The thread needs to be renamed to the actual country name Eswatini


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

"eSwatini" looks weird in English. Something like "eSpaña" or "eSlovenia" in Spanish.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Country threads are listed with the English name. Regardless of what eSwatini wants to be called now, the English name will always be Swaziland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, 'always'... Nobody speaks of Siam or Zaire anymore in present-day context. Some name changes are adopted, but not all, like Côte d'Ivoire.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, 'always'... Nobody speaks of Siam or Zaire anymore in present-day context. Some name changes are adopted, but not all, like Côte d'Ivoire.


I for sure don't say "Democratic Republic of Congo" or "Congo-Kinshasa".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Dutch media just uses 'Congo', with no clarificaton if they mean the Republic or the DRC. The DRC is far more populous (80 million people) than the Republic of the Congo (5 million people). I think most people aren't even aware there are two Congos. 

Dutch Wikipedia uses Congo-Brazzaville and Congo-Kinshasa but those names are not common either (in a typical fashion for Dutch Wikipedia).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> I for sure don't say "Democratic Republic of Congo" or "Congo-Kinshasa".


Then how do you say? If you say just 'Congo', that's the official short name of the Republic of the Congo, not DRC. Anyway, I just think it would be better 'Eswatini' in English, rather than 'eSwatini'.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> Then how do you say? If you say just 'Congo', that's the official short name of the Republic of the Congo, not DRC. Anyway, I just think it would be better 'Eswatini' in English, rather than 'eSwatini'.


I say Zaire.

Not that this happens often.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Zaire is totally passé. :lol: The country's been known as Congo since the 14th century.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> Zaire is totally passé. :lol: The country's been known as Congo since the 14th century.


Zaire is the only name that does not generate confusion, or forces you to use more words.

Besides, the only interesting thing happened there was Rumble in the Jungle, and at that time it still was Zaire.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dutch Wikipedia uses Congo-Brazzaville and Congo-Kinshasa but those names are not common either (in a typical fashion for Dutch Wikipedia).


The Slovenian Wikipedia is probably the only one that uses Eastern- and Western Congo. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Congo also has the lowest paved road ratio relative to population in the world. They have a population the size of Germany but only a few thousand kilometers of paved roads. 

But that's not in eSwatini.


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, another question about the eSwatini/Swaziland name: I understood the change of the country's name in English (and therefore "internationally"), but in their own language wasn't the name already "eSwatini" (or "Umbuso weSwatini", in extended form)? Or am I wrong? :?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's correct. The thing is that the official languages in Eswatini are Swazi, as well as English.


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

Right.
I just wondered why all the media (italians and foreigners) at the moment of the change reported "the Swaziland has *changed* his name" when they simply made the English official name of the state the same of the already existent official name in Swazi.
I mean, for me it isn't actually a change, because they did not "invented" a new name at all, the local people has ever called the country "eSwatini" instead of the governative/international "Swaziland".
It's not the same as the changes like: Siam-->Thailand, Burma-->Myanmar, and so on, where the old names don't exist anymore.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

g.spinoza said:


> Tell me, without going to Wikipedia, something else interesting or noteworthy coming from that country.


Definitely its nature, history, people(s) and language(s) are completely uninteresting to you, which is a sign of your ethnocentrist, narrow-minded, colonialist point of view.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

verreme said:


> Definitely its nature, history, people(s) and language(s) are completely uninteresting to you, which is a sign of your ethnocentrist, narrow-minded, colonialist point of view.


And your vague and generic statements are a sign of your useless and embarrassing political correctness, and also of your poor level of culture.


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Congo also has the lowest paved road ratio relative to population in the world. They have a population the size of Germany but only a few thousand kilometers of paved roads.
> 
> But that's not in eSwatini.


The correct official name of the country in English is Eswatini. In siSwati, it is eSwatini. This is similar to other Nguni languages e.g. kwaZulu, kaNgwane.


----------



## 88key (Nov 29, 2014)

Caesar III said:


> Sorry, another question about the eSwatini/Swaziland name: I understood the change of the country's name in English (and therefore "internationally"), but in their own language wasn't the name already "eSwatini" (or "Umbuso weSwatini", in extended form)? Or am I wrong? :?


Yes:

SiSwati: eSwatini
English: Eswatini

This is consistent at the UN, EU, Dept of State, etc...


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

It seems that a new 30km long motorway has been opened recently.

It was announced to be opened in December 2021:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449337092878766081And then announced being fully operational in April 2022:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517166209829113856GM shows it opened: MR3 to MR3
OSM was not yet updated though: OpenStreetMap


----------

